# Add second disk post install



## andrewm659 (Jan 4, 2020)

I have FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE installed on VMware ESX.  I don't have VMWare tools running yet.  However I am trying to add a second disk.  Earlier today when I tried to run sade I got the following:


```
root@pxe02:~ # sade
Error opening terminal: tmux-256color.
```
I also tried to use bsdinstall partedit and got nothing returned.  

Also I get this when I try to run visudo

```
root@pxe02:~ # visudo
vi: No terminal database found
visudo: /usr/local/etc/sudoers.tmp unchanged
root@pxe02:~ # env |grep TERM
TERM=tmux-256color
root@pxe02:~ # cap_mkdb /usr/share/misc/termcap
root@pxe02:~ # visudo                         
vi: No terminal database found
visudo: /usr/local/etc/sudoers.tmp unchanged
root@pxe02:~ # TERM=vt100
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2020)

Install sysutils/tmux if you're going to use a tmux TERM setting.


----------



## andrewm659 (Jan 6, 2020)

I got it working.  Had to install xterm set my .cshrc to use xterm then I could do the things.  

Thanks again!


----------

